# Getting our pup tomorrow!!!!!



## Meri (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi all,
so the big day is tomorrow! I feel nervous and excited in equal measure.
think we have everything prepared, his crate, toys, teddies, food etc.
Bringing him home on the train as the journey is much faster than driving back to London but nervous about him being terrified.
A friend has lent me a very plush puppy carrier to help us on the journey and i have some treats, puppy wipes and a toy for the journey. Do i need anything else? just want avoid any unnecessary trauma on the day we take him away from his mum and siblings!
Any tips welcome. The train is only an hour and 20 mins so as long as he doesn't cry all the way or poop constantly we should be fine!
Yay! bring on the sleepless nights compensated by puppy cuddles!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

bring a little blanket with you, even ask if you can rub mom with it, that way he can have her smell with him on the way home.

Congratulations!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

A puppy pad and poo bags! How exciting for you. It's like the arrival of a newborn baby and soon you won't be able to imagine life without him/her.
Enjoy.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Hand antibacterial gel!! You'll probably find that if you cuddle him on your lap he will fall asleep for most of the journey. How exciting! Enjoy your last full nights sleep for a while! 😉


----------



## Meri (Jan 11, 2013)

All good tips!
Hopefully he will sleep on the journey. Will definitely bring a blanket and the hand wipes too.
Just found out another person is also collecting on the same train as us from another litter so maybe they can comfort each other!
Not going to sleep tonight from excitement so that will prepare us for whats to come!
Will post pictures once he's home...


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

So exciting!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hope it all goes well ... 
A sneaky hip flask and some ear plugs - just in case!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Good luck and enjoy! Also sleep as much as you can tonight. You will need your energy!


----------



## Auntie Joan (Feb 11, 2013)

Perhaps line the pet carrier or your lap with a puppy training pad (and have some spare in your handbag) so if she does have a little accident will get absorbed quickly!! Huge congrats

Perhaps some little treats, and a little antler puppy chew too 

Have fun - please post pic of him/her on the train and at home! I have all this to look forward to - countdown has started to Easter weekend! Meeting and choosing her this SATURDAY!!

x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Exciting times...haven't read through all the replies but definitely a towel for pup to sit on whilst on your lap incase of sickness or a toilet accident while you are having a cuddle. Enjoy x


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## Meri (Jan 11, 2013)

*Colin the cockapoo, home at last!*

Hi all, yes we brought our pups home at the same time and had brought WAY too much stuff with. He sat on our lap and dozed the whole way and only did a wee in his carrier as we were walking towards our front door!
First night he slept like a baby and no mess in his crate. 
2nd night cried constantly which was torture but did go straight in the garden first thing and did wee and poo! Never thought I'd get so excited about toilet duties!
He had a crazy day yesterday with so many visitors and children in and out all day, I was convinced we'd be in for a good night but no. Soon as we leave the room he cries and cries. Trying the mums scent, warm not hot water bottle, ticking clock, teddies, everything but he hates it. Going to persist.
He cries all morning after we've let him out like he's scared we're going to leave again! 
He is amazingly gorgeous, loves to play and sleep on our feet or with his head in our shoes! We are in love. 
First vet visit this morning. Wish me luck!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

What a darling!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely pic of your golden boy - enjoy every moment of his baby puppy stage it goes too quickly and then you'll be like the rest of us looking at all the new puppie pics and thinking _I'd have another and do the toileting, sleepless nights and worry - I'd do it all again to have that little baby puppy to snuggle and have the time to see them having all of their first experiences again!_
Good luck with the vet...


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

What a lovely photo of your gorgeous boy. Good luck with the vets.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh he is absolutely gorgeous.. Enjoy his puppyhood .. It passes way too quick 

xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

What a little cutie, hope everything went well at the vets.


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

3boys1pup said:


> Hey Meri - how did it go at the vets?
> We take Coco for her check and jabs tomorrow
> 
> Is the crying getting better?
> ...


your little boy is beautiful. I am glad they are both doing so well! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

So CUTE!!!!
try covering the crate if you havent already...Lady was a hard one to crate train..I ended up sleeping beside the crate on the couch....now tho. she sleeps in bed with us.


----------



## Auntie Joan (Feb 11, 2013)

More photos please?! x


----------



## Meri (Jan 11, 2013)

*Exhausted but loving puppy cuddles!*

Hi all,
so it's been over a week since Colin came home with us and our lives have completely changed!
He had been amazing with the toilet training, dry all through the night from midnight till 7am and a wee and poo straight away in the mornings. Then this week just as we think he's got it we are standing outside waiting for ages and finally giving up, bring him in so he wees on the floor! i know it's normal but Grrrrrrr!
He has mad hyper fits which are hilarious and then sleeps for hours which is amazing because he loves to cuddle then and nuzzles his little nose into you. It's just the best! Am savoring him being so small and loving.
He has a large penned off area in the kitchen which i put him in while i'm cooking or busy and even though he can see and hear me he screams constantly! It's awful and i ignore him because i'm trying to teach him that crying won't work but i feel evil! A kong will keep him distracted for 5 mins and then it's back to crying! have been leaving him for short periods of time and i think he's actually calmer when i'm not there than when he can see me.
Anyway, we'll get there and i know not to wish away the puppy days but i am also looking forward to having a happy settled grown up dog too!


----------

